# Yann Tiersen



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the music of Yann Tiersen. It's hard to find composers/musicians who make music that is really similar. Detektivbyrån comes close:











Any more suggestions?


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

No one knows musicians similar to Yann Tiersen?


----------



## elishadavidmusic (Jan 16, 2018)

Elisha David's work is pretty simlilar. Check out Safe as well as La Prunelle de mes yeux.

The full album has pretty close comparisons if you want more songs from him.


----------

